# LF 'sona rps!



## Sanara (Aug 24, 2017)

Well, as you can tell by my profile, I am new here and looking for rps, which was the grand reason for joining FA. 

Anyway, I'm looking to get Skye out there with a few other sonas! Her bio is here; 
forums.furaffinity.net: New face, Old sona

Anyway, we're looking for something low stress, and anything from a pleasant night out to getting our paws dirty. 
A one night stand or a long term thing is fine too. After all, we are single ;3
So there are plenty of fetishes I'm into, and some I don't very well know. Feel free to educate us ;3

I can rp through pm, but skype is preferred. 
SFW // Dates are A++ so no worries if you want something low maintenance.
NSFW is perfectly fine. (And what I'm hoping for)
Plot or otherwise is fine! Or if you just want an all out romp that's great too!
Or date leading into a romp is awesome ^^

Any gender welcome. We are trying to find ourselves. If I really get attached to the paring I may even do art! All I ask is that it is your sona just to keep things personal!

So yeah feel free to post on here or pm me ^^​


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey, nice to see you around again. (Not so into fetishism, though. Keep it SFW) I might want to do something with you, using my bio (I think you read it already). My Skype is broken, so yeah.


----------



## Sanara (Aug 24, 2017)

Oh yes James I would love to rp with you (safely lol)
Would you like to go through pms then? Or I saw you liked Google docs. We could go through there? C:


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 24, 2017)

Id prefer PM (I don't know how we would use google docs.


----------



## bohrium (Aug 24, 2017)

if youre up for another rp id be down. i have an flist that shows my kitties traits and pictures :3


----------



## Sanara (Aug 25, 2017)

Oh yes, I'm definitely open for another rp. You're a bit more experienced than me, I'd say, so maybe you could show me a thing or two~
Would you like to rp through pms or over skype?


----------



## bohrium (Aug 25, 2017)

Sanara said:


> Oh yes, I'm definitely open for another rp. You're a bit more experienced than me, I'd say, so maybe you could show me a thing or two~
> Would you like to rp through pms or over skype?


awww <3 i have been rping for several years now lol but im sure youre just as good as me! if not more~ i dont have a skype anymore so would you like to do pms?


----------

